# JMRI track currente meter



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Hi:

I don't understand how it shows the currnent drain. It shows something like

2 : 9 %

while I expected to see milliamps or amps.

How should I read it?

Thanks


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

Are you referring to JMRI itself, or current through the motor shield on the Arduino ? Different motor shields with their accompaning power supplies are normally in the 2 to 3 amp range ..


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I don't know how JMRI measures the current, maybe it takes some values from a given pin in the Arduino?

Anyway I can't understand what 2 : 9 % means as a current meter.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Seems it is a % f the full scale.


----------

